# Design Software for website



## cmartin571 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone could recommend a tshirt and embroidery software for an ecommerce website. i want it so that people can upload their own images for tshirt printing and embroidery work. however they can also select from a list of patterns/images we already have. of corse they can choose the shirt that they want, and for the list of patterns and images they can customize the size/color of them (the size of the custom image should also be customizable.).

something very similar to T-Shirt Design Software | Produktdesigner für Ihren Onlineshop however i need it to do embroidery also.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a lot of recommendations for that type of software here: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

